# Afghan Judo Coach robbed by 'ladyboy'



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.phuketgazette.net/archives/queernews/2009/article7658.html



> BANGKOK: The coach of the Afghan judo squad attending the Asian Martial Arts Games in the Thai capital was robbed of hundreds of thousands of baht after falling for a ladyboy he met in the notorious Nana Plaza adult entertainment complex.


...


> Mr Sakala said he had no idea his lady friend was actually a man.


----------



## still learning (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello, JUDO teaches to grab the "lapels" ....

NOT knowing where to grab?  ....can effect the techniques use here to defend oneself...

Ladyboy...knows more JUDO here!

Aloha


----------

